# How much insurance is enough



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

My plow truck is my driver.

How much insurance is enough/exess??? 

As a loaner or as a sub???

I just don't want to get screwed up~ Thanks

Mike C:salute:


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Depends what your doing. I wont run less then 1M General Liability, which seems to be a standard number for most. Big commercial jobs may require 3M GL. Also make sure you run Commercial Auto.


----------



## BREAULT69 (Jan 15, 2008)

I run $500k commercial on the truck. $2mil gen. liability. seems to be minimum to allow me to do commercial work. 3 years ago $500k gen liab. & $300k on the truck was all that was required. It seems to go up every year.


----------



## BREAULT69 (Jan 15, 2008)

Almost forgot. If you're not using the truck for anything commercial in the summer you can usually drop back to non-commercial $250k and save a few hundred bucks. Then switch back to the commercial pre winter. My Shelter agent does that for me.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks for the #'s

That helps

Mike C


----------



## rjfetz1 (Dec 2, 2006)

1 million commmercial liability, plus 1 million umbrella. This day you can never have to much coverage.


----------

